# Wanted Lego please



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wanted Lego please*

Hi everybody

so the little boy loves Lego and what makes it worst it's taken me back to being a child lol

so looking for some lego ideally sets boxed or unboxed but anything co considered

pm's welcome




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

03/07/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

